# Where to buy Actuators



## MCSS84 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone know of some websites that sell 12v linear actuators besides ebay?Thanks


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

MCSS84,

dcactuators.com....they carry both rotary and linear.

Good luck, Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Topdj last i remember posted not long ago he still had some. Here is the link from last year.

Actuators


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't know what kind of tractor you are outfitting, but I got mine for my sleeve hitch from johnnyproducts.com. The reason I ordered from him is because he has the conversion parts within the kit for the Craftsman tractor and this kept me from having to fabricate my own (no welder or acetylene stuff here).

Also, I think I read in one of Willie Nunez posts where he ordered directly from Bear. Don't have their website handy for a link, but that may be another option for you.


----------



## pjmtec (Dec 17, 2013)

MCSS84,

pjmtec.com.They sell kinds of linear actuator.They are a original factory of Taiwan.

Good Luck!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Surplus Center: http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electric-Motors/Linear-Actuators/


----------

